# Borla XR1 muflers?



## ryno (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone running these on a built pontiac? i have some on a 496bbc with dual 3.5" and they sound insane. almost a fuzz too loud in the truck cab but sound great. A friend wants to get rid of his flowmasters after he heard mine but wants to know how bad the resonation will be inside the car. For some reason the flowmaster 40 series i believe just do not sound good at all on that car ad its a 462 pushing 600 hp if anyone has any feedback that would be great.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are loud. Location of the mufflers (and on what car) will affect resonance. I use the Borla Pro XS which is very pleasing and quieter at lower loads but turn heads when the loud pedal is pressed.


----------

